# help me choose my trainers



## purpleroom (Jun 19, 2006)

im really bad at decisions so which do u prefer?

about £30:







about £35:







These ones i could get a tshirt with aswell for only £35!










Please!


----------



## Jaim (Jun 19, 2006)

I like the leopard ones!


----------



## Wattage (Jun 19, 2006)

I like the ones below the leopard ones, and also the Converse. I am a sucker for Converse!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 19, 2006)

I like #5


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_I like #5



_

 
Me too!

Although I nearly bought the first ones a while ago as they were a bargain! Are you getting them from Schuh?? They were £24.99


----------



## ben (Jun 19, 2006)

love 5


----------



## purpleroom (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 
_Me too!

Although I nearly bought the first ones a while ago as they were a bargain! Are you getting them from Schuh?? They were £24.99_

 
yep! i used to think schuh was expensive but theres some really cheap ones... cheers for all the replies


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purpleroom* 
_about £35:





_

 
What brand are these ones?


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 20, 2006)

I like #6!


----------



## purpleroom (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Throwaway Style* 
_What brand are these ones?_

 
T.U.K there also on the schuh website


----------

